# Chicago native...yet another build story



## Saving Tempest (Jan 28, 2019)

Tomorrow Fedex/Bikeflights is scheduled to deliver my Chicago Schwinn Cruiser.

And I realized something.

I've looked at Schwinn color choices for other cantilevered models into the eighties and it dawned on me that BLACK may not have been a common color choice at that time, maybe not until near the end of Chicago production..

I had thought about painting it another color but then I though to my self, NO, SELF, BLACK IS BADASS!

So I have set out to clean up and fix the paint it already has and get a new set of decals from Bicyclebones.

As the song goes can I get a hell yeah?

Okay, enough of that.

I repainted the nine hole rack from RustyK's parted straightbar and I'm getting a  mounting bracket to match. I added the last antique amber jewel I had left and I have to reinstall the arms.

I have to have something to hang saddlebags over if I wish! It's fenderless after all. A repositioning of the relector that's already there and I'm good.

I have the stem, bars and grips, a seat and post, clean up the rims, get tires and add the pedals, it's almost a party.

That's exactly what I'll have with the '62 Higgins Flightliner after all, a rack and no fenders, balloon tires.

Now maybe I'm mistaken but black is still totally badass.

Oh. I forgot, the chain is likely toast, but no problem.






Some assembly required...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 28, 2019)

In case you are wondering, there should be a place on the seat where I can attach that reflector sideways at least or put an LED blinkie. Another Rocket Ray is going on the bars.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2019)

Chicago Cool. 1981 or possible 82 model? The headbadge # will tell all.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 30, 2019)

I haven't opened the box yet. Much cleaning and work must be done this week and I am going to see Bob Seger in Nampa, Idaho tomorrow. Rafael knows (@A.S.BOLTNUT )...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 1, 2019)

I picked up the bars for my stem when mom took me to the concert, so I have almost all of it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 1, 2019)

@Boris here are your reflectors mounted on the grips, the right side needs to be glued or something so it stays put.


----------



## Boris (Feb 1, 2019)

Steven-
Thanks for posting. Don't glue, you should be able to tighten down. I just looked at the way I have mine mounted in my grips. I replaced the wing nut with a hex nut and washer and used a socket on an extender to tighten the reflector on. What is the problem that you're having getting yours to tighten?


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 2, 2019)

The other side went on just fine. It's trickier than rocking a rhyme that's right on time though.

You take the washer off the post and drop it inside to align with the hole, then get the nut in there and push against it while you start the threading, letting off a smidge so hold it in place and tighten. You don't want the washer between the grip and reflector back to minimize exposure of metal parts and assure a rubber to rubber seal.

That right grip isn't following the Marquess of Queensberry Rules though. I'll see if I can get a regular nut on it, was using as much of your parts as I could, minus the springs.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 13, 2019)

I fpund a Wald basket in nearly new condition on Craigslist for *$10!*

Now I am looking for a chromed non-train light front fender, Phantom style to match the rear one I have.





I've sent an email of to Bicyclebone as well looking. I'd love to finish the bike for New Year's.


----------

